# Is INTJ a good fit?



## LonelySpaceEmperor (Jan 4, 2018)

General information:

age:18
sex: male

edit: I almost all the time get INTJ as a result, occasionally I get INTP. 

My hobbies and interests are: Theoretical physics, physics, astronomy, mathematics, chess and philosophy. 

I am going to become a Theoretical physicist in the future, something I have planned out since I was 12 years old.


List of recent books I read (willingly):
-1984
-Animal Farm
-Hegel's phenomenology of the spirit.
-Introduction to mechanics

Halfway into the questions I was very tired which explains the change in the formation of sentences as the OP goes on. 

I was going to add more information to the general informations but since it took me much longer than planned to make this I will do so tomorrow. Same goes Aesthetics.



1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
I am lazy and I procrastinate by using my overestimation of myself as an excuse. And according to what I've read, INTJ seems to have many mistypes.

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
To achieve my goal of becoming a Theoretical physicist, this is my dream, something I planned when I was only twelve years old, but that is only the first step, I must also excel
in my profession and field / area, I often day dream and fantasize about this as well as thinking about how I will get there, refurbishing my plan. I also yearn knowledge and learning, but 
in the means of power, which is what I also somewhat yearn for. 

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
I have little memmory of it, but I remember it being an acknowledgement of my great potential in what I was interested in (which is Physics and being intelligent), being acknowledged by my
parents, friends, fellow students and even the teachers as the person who was intelligent, knew a lot about science and theoretical stuff, this was perhaps at its peak when my teacher
came up to me and told me I was going to become something truly great and when she acknowledged my knowledge of Physics. 

4) What makes you feel inferior?
Being around others who to others will be viewed as (or generally are) better than me, smarter, more intelligent and / or more succesful especially when it comes my field of interests like Physics.
I also feel inferior near those who can implement their power over me e.g. someone in a more superior position or someone who is richer or higher in the societal hierarchy (if that is a thing).
Which is why I also yearn personal power. 

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
Its overall efficiency / effectiveness, "is there a better move?", how will it play out in the future, how will it interfere with my plans etc.

My decision making can be compared to that of making power moves in chess and calculating many games ahead (as is my overall thinking). 

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
I get a vision of what we are trying to achieve which is what I emphasize on. I create a plan on how we are going to achieve it and it is of utmost importance that said plan is followed the way
I want it to be. I usually start in a serving role, however I only stay in it as long as the leader is a good effective leader, if he is incompetent of his role I will usually take the 
position as a leader. I often gravitate towards leading positions. Unfortunately I am very bad with people in real life so I much more prefer to work alone. 

A real life example is when I was taking entrepreneur classes, I was put in a group and we were told to come up with a product, create a company and get the idea on the market. 
I got really badly along with the group since I was continiously dismissing their ideas for being stupid or that they simply won't work. In the end I was put in the lowest 
position of the company and most of the members gave me a bad report. However as the course went on it became clear to be that the designated CEO was incompetend and a bad leader; 
so I started leading our members, I reformed our whole plan, started handing out orders and managed to get us through the course. 

7) Describe a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?
I don't remember a specific moment from my past when I had lots of fun (but I most definitely have had those moments). I can remember various times but only the impression of them. A 
recent one is when I went with a selective good friends of mine on a vacation to a foreign country (which was the first time I did so), I remember the independence I felt back then, which was great.

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands-on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

To theorize. I must understand the underlying idea or concept behind everything. I find it difficult to work with something I just memmorized. I really enjoy taking a concept and
dandling with it in my head, making assumptions and trying to figure it on my own as well as getting my own view and understanding on it. Whilst it may take me some time, 
once I can understand the concept and underlying mechanics behind it I get a concrete understanding of the whole thing making it very easy for
me to work with it. Simply memorizing something and using that sounds boring and unauthentic. I really hate how much of mathematics and many more school subjects are taught to us in
terms of making us memorize the rules and use that. 

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
When it comes to planning and such, I can be very organized. I like to create plans or strategies on how I will achieve something. When it comes to the real world, I am "messy organized",
as I know where everything is and I have things my way. My room is usually somewhat messy, however for the rest of the house (or my workplace) I am quite tidy. 

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
I judge ideas by imagining how they will play out in the future and from there I evaluate its efficiency / effectivenes. I do welcome and highly encourage innovative new ideas but 
overall what matters is how effective they are at reaching the end goal. When it comes to practical more conventional ideas I tend to reform them, try to see how I can make it more efficient.
When it comes to more theoretical areas where the idea of an end goal doesn' work I will be open minded and wil try to understand the mechanics behind it and I will then evaluate it
based on the greatness of the idea itself. 

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
I stay true to myself. I don't care about harmony. I have certain, very specific believes that I have pondered on very deeply and I will hold true to them.

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
I always think before I speak. Often before starting a conversation with someone I tend to envision the whole conversation through. I greatly prefer one-on-one communication
since I want to have deep meaningful conversations, I have a tendency to go on these narrative streaks where I talk and talk for a long time and make it hard for the person I am talking
to, to get a word in (many people seem to enjoy listening to me when I do it). I find it really annoying to speak in big groups where I have to deal with continuous interruptions
and sudden topic changes.

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speak more than words?
I always want to get a clear idea of what I am getting myself into before making that leap. Words and action only give us a hint of the person's true colors. 

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
I'd most likely not even answer the phone. I'd decline their offer. 

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
I don't have good memmory of me being stressed out, but I know that usually start to continuously zoning out due to me thinking about the problem, which applies to almost any stress.
I remember during one of my biggest ruts and IMO the worst phase in my life where I was really stressed out, I got somewhat depressive, kept getting reminded of the problem, I lost 
sight of my future goal and started slacking off, sleeping a lot, drinking a lot of unhealthy drinks, wasting a lot of time on the internet. 

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
I really dislike people who have an incomplete understanding on the true underlying mechanics of the universe and the world around them that just barely scratches the surface. I really
dislike people who keep arguing about trivial things and cannot simply look at the underlying big picture and make judgement based on that (any idiot talking about politics these days).
I hate it when people who are not close to me speak informally to me and invade me. And I really dislike people who's goal in life is just living it and main purpose is having kids then
dying. 

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
I like talking about my interests with people who are genuinly interested in talking about it with me as well as being able to add something whorthwhile to the conversation, I also enjoy
deep philosophical conversations which are hard to find these days. 


18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life? 
Pop culture, current trends, trivial present issues and most of things that do not have anything to do with my interests and future plans I guess.

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception?? What would your friends never say about your personality?
My acquaintances perceive me as being dark, blunt, sarcastic and weird, I sometimes get asked whether I have autism or something like that, my close friends perceive me as being very sarcastic often 
somewhat goofy. My friends and acquaintances incorrectly perceive me as being a sociopath (which is most likely due to their incorrect understanding of what a sociopath is)


----------



## Kimochiru (Aug 12, 2015)

Well, I'd say INTJ is a decent fit from what you've written.

Some parts that stood out to me:



> I judge ideas by imagining how they will play out in the future and from there I evaluate its efficiency / effectivenes. I do welcome and highly encourage innovative new ideas but
> overall what matters is how effective they are at reaching the end goal.





> My decision making can be compared to that of making power moves in chess and calculating many games ahead (as is my overall thinking).


If these processes come naturally, effortlessly to you, it shows a general penchant for future-focused thinking typical of NJ types. You also use words like "envision" to describe your thought process; Ni for INxJ types is unconsciously visualising the potential angles a situation can lead you to, and knowing which is the most likely one. The emphasis on efficiency could align with aux/supporting Te (TJ). 



> Being around others who to others will be viewed as (or generally are) better than me, smarter, more intelligent and / or more succesful especially when it comes my field of interests like Physics.
> I also feel inferior near those who can implement their power over me e.g. someone in a more superior position or someone who is richer or higher in the societal hierarchy (if that is a thing).
> Which is why I also yearn personal power.


Granted, this might very well be some general ego-image issues. However, judging your worth by comparing yourself to the "competence" and "successes" of others shows Je, particularly Te. Also, the desire for personal power is apparently not unusual with xNTJ types, striving to achieve some form of an ideal image of self.



> I remember during one of my biggest ruts and IMO the worst phase in my life where I was really stressed out, I got somewhat depressive, kept getting reminded of the problem, I lost
> sight of my future goal and started slacking off, sleeping a lot, drinking a lot of unhealthy drinks, wasting a lot of time on the internet.


This looks like inferior Se grip manifestation, which is good evidence for INxJ.
Overall, if the information you provided about yourself is honest, you do have a decent case for INTJ.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> General information:
> 
> age:18
> sex: male
> ...





> My hobbies and interests are: Theoretical physics, physics, astronomy, mathematics, chess and philosophy.
> 
> I am going to become a Theoretical physicist in the future, something I have planned out since I was 12 years old.


Okay, so basically all N over S here generally (abstract v concrete).



> List of recent books I read (willingly):
> -1984
> -Animal Farm
> -Hegel's phenomenology of the spirit.
> -Introduction to mechanics


Haven't read them, no comment except *MECHANICS ISTP CONFIRMED!*



> Halfway into the questions I was very tired which explains the change in the formation of sentences as the OP goes on.
> 
> I was going to add more information to the general informations but since it took me much longer than planned to make this I will do so tomorrow. Same goes Aesthetics.


Rather than wait until you can process everything and produce optimal results, you've instead opted to simply rush-job it out - interesting - noted.





> 1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
> I am lazy and I procrastinate by using my overestimation of myself as an excuse. And according to what I've read, INTJ seems to have many mistypes.


What do you mean by this, specifically?
I'm interpreting this as if you overestimate your abilities, and therefore procrastinate to the last minute due to feeling as though you can easily accomplish anything - only to fail and run out of time (hence, overestimation).
Am I correct?



> 2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
> To achieve my goal of becoming a Theoretical physicist, this is my dream, something I planned when I was only twelve years old, but that is only the first step, I must also excel
> in my profession and field / area, I often day dream and fantasize about this as well as thinking about how I will get there, refurbishing my plan. I also yearn knowledge and learning, but
> in the means of power, which is what I also somewhat yearn for.


Yearning for knowledge and learning - interesting, indicates an extroverted perceiving function - theoretical physicist is obviously within the realm of abstractions, hasty prediction would be an Ne type.



> 3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
> I have little memmory of it, but I remember it being an acknowledgement of my great potential in what I was interested in (which is Physics and being intelligent), being acknowledged by my
> parents, friends, fellow students and even the teachers as the person who was intelligent, knew a lot about science and theoretical stuff, this was perhaps at its peak when my teacher
> came up to me and told me I was going to become something truly great and when she acknowledged my knowledge of Physics.


Okay so this is an absolute boat load of tribe validation - whether it's due to being a saviour or demon, I'm unsure, not really enough information to gauge.

Do you know whether your elation at being praised is due more to the fact that you felt accepted, or wanted by other people - or was it due to feeling as though it meant you personally were 'good'?
There's a difference I'm hoping you'll catch on to here.



> 4) What makes you feel inferior?
> Being around others who to others will be viewed as (or generally are) better than me, smarter, more intelligent and / or more succesful especially when it comes my field of interests like Physics.
> I also feel inferior near those who can implement their power over me e.g. someone in a more superior position or someone who is richer or higher in the societal hierarchy (if that is a thing).
> Which is why I also yearn personal power.


Right, I believe this would a self-above-tribe aspect though I'm not positive - sounds to me like you would like to be better than everyone else, placing yourself above others - craving individual power.

It's hasty but I'm looking at (possibly) an introverted judging preference here.



> 5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
> Its overall efficiency / effectiveness, "is there a better move?", how will it play out in the future, how will it interfere with my plans etc.
> 
> My decision making can be compared to that of making power moves in chess and calculating many games ahead (as is my overall thinking).


Okay, so an introverted judging process appears to govern your decisions - no information to determine whether that is Thinking or Feeling at this point.



> 6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
> I get a vision of what we are trying to achieve which is what I emphasize on. I create a plan on how we are going to achieve it and it is of utmost importance that said plan is followed the way
> I want it to be. I usually start in a serving role, however I only stay in it as long as the leader is a good effective leader, if he is incompetent of his role I will usually take the
> position as a leader. I often gravitate towards leading positions. Unfortunately I am very bad with people in real life so I much more prefer to work alone.
> ...


Some people might read this and assume, IxTJ immediately - controlling (Si/Ni) and then attempting to take charge and get things done (Te/Fe) - this would be a stereotypical approach and imo would fail to consider the fact that you basically sabotaged the class in order to manipulate your way into the desired position.

By disrespecting everybody else, in favour of your own decisions and what you personally believes make sense - I feel as though we can comfortably lock in some kind of introverted judging function as (possibly) a dominant function - because this clear abuse of the group supports an extroverted judging function in last place, as a demon - that demon, I believe, might be Te - you're completely disrespecting the groups reasoning here in favour of what you personally desire.



> 7) Describe a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?
> I don't remember a specific moment from my past when I had lots of fun (but I most definitely have had those moments). I can remember various times but only the impression of them. A
> recent one is when I went with a selective good friends of mine on a vacation to a foreign country (which was the first time I did so), I remember the independence I felt back then, which was great.


There's basically no sensory details and you can't exactly buy 'independence' at the shops, which appears to be what you remember - so, likely solidifying an N over S preference here.



> 8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands-on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
> 
> To theorize. I must understand the underlying idea or concept behind everything. I find it difficult to work with something I just memmorized. I really enjoy taking a concept and
> dandling with it in my head, making assumptions and trying to figure it on my own as well as getting my own view and understanding on it. Whilst it may take me some time,
> ...


Further supports a preference for N over S - though, I believe I'm seeing a disdain for sensory order and rules - you don't want to simply follow what is taught, or use known information - this would place introverted perceiving as a demon - it appears to be a pretty anti-authoritative "I want to do it my way!" perspective - due to you suggesting you enjoy making assumptions - I believe we're somewhat locking in Ne-Si here, as Si doesn't like 'assumptions' due to their inherently untrustworthy, unverifiable nature.



> 9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
> When it comes to planning and such, I can be very organized. I like to create plans or strategies on how I will achieve something. When it comes to the real world, I am "messy organized",
> as I know where everything is and I have things my way. My room is usually somewhat messy, however for the rest of the house (or my workplace) I am quite tidy.


Nothing to note here.



> 10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
> I judge ideas by imagining how they will play out in the future and from there I evaluate its efficiency / effectivenes. I do welcome and highly encourage innovative new ideas but
> overall what matters is how effective they are at reaching the end goal. When it comes to practical more conventional ideas I tend to reform them, try to see how I can make it more efficient.
> When it comes to more theoretical areas where the idea of an end goal doesn' work I will be open minded and wil try to understand the mechanics behind it and I will then evaluate it
> based on the greatness of the idea itself.


Okay brilliant, so we're seeing something that helps identify which way the letters are - here, you're basically saying you like to project how you imagine an idea might play out into the future (N) - evaluate it's efficiency/effectiveness (_I'd like to know according to what, exactly?_) - but, at the end of the day, what matters is whether something works (in regards to theoretical ideas, this is based on an abstract value (NF) - the 'greatness' of the idea itself), and you specify this is of _higher importance_ than encouraging new, innovative ideas.

Here we are seeing a clearer preference for introverted judging _over _intuition, your own internal reasoning is being placed *above* innovation and potential.



> 11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
> I stay true to myself. I don't care about harmony. I have certain, very specific believes that I have pondered on very deeply and I will hold true to them.


_Fuck everybody else, I have my beliefs that I personally have mulled over for a long time and I don't give two shits what anybody else thinks, I'm sticking to them_ - Fi - once again you're abusing the wider 'reasoning' (T) of others - you believe that because _you _have thought about those beliefs, that's all that matters - you don't care about whether other people have thought about them, or their own beliefs etc etc.



> 12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
> I always think before I speak. Often before starting a conversation with someone I tend to envision the whole conversation through. I greatly prefer one-on-one communication
> since I want to have deep meaningful conversations, I have a tendency to go on these narrative streaks where I talk and talk for a long time and make it hard for the person I am talking
> to, to get a word in (many people seem to enjoy listening to me when I do it). I find it really annoying to speak in big groups where I have to deal with continuous interruptions
> and sudden topic changes.


This is _extreme _self-above-tribe - you're most comfortable when it's just you ranting a monologue, and hate when other people get to have a say.
Ji saviour. Je demon.

You even refer to yourself, and envision internally, how your entire narration will go ahead of time - it doesn't really get a whole lot more Ti/Fi than this.
It's like the 'group', or other people - are there _for you_, for you to narrate at (if you so please).



> 13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speak more than words?
> I always want to get a clear idea of what I am getting myself into before making that leap. Words and action only give us a hint of the person's true colors.


I don't like this question, because I feel like.. who's going to pick "no, I just jump right in without giving any thought to anything because I'm a lemming" - nothing to note here, imo - perhaps 'general' preference for introversion, but I don't like that kind of typology because it's too stereotypical and not usable for typing others with.



> 14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
> I'd most likely not even answer the phone. I'd decline their offer.


I'd have expected no other answer. Self. Above. Others.
I'm positive you prefer an introverted judging function now, and it's your saviour/dominant function - because it's also being cross-referenced with a massive 'fuck everybody else' inferior/demon extroverted judging function (which is Te, imo).



> 15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
> I don't have good memmory of me being stressed out, but I know that usually start to continuously zoning out due to me thinking about the problem, which applies to almost any stress.
> I remember during one of my biggest ruts and IMO the worst phase in my life where I was really stressed out, I got somewhat depressive, kept getting reminded of the problem, I lost
> sight of my future goal and started slacking off, sleeping a lot, drinking a lot of unhealthy drinks, wasting a lot of time on the internet.


Okay, so when stressed out, out came your introverted perceiving demon, constantly replaying old, known information - excellent. You now we can sort of begin to lock in the above possibility of Ne as a savior for you, because we already knew you preferred N over S, and now we're also seeing introverted perceiving manifest as a demon - so we can rule *out* Ni as a saviour.

Which means, so far, you're a dominant introverted judging type (IxxP), you prefer N over S (INxP) and I believe your demon is other peoples reasoning (Te) so now we're kind of isolating INFP as the most likely contender - your response here, allows us to scratch off the possibility of you being an ISFP that is jumping over their Se to Ni (Fi-Ni) - because introverted perceiving (Ni here) _isn't _a savior.

With the above in mind, that means we're looking at you preferring Ne over Si - meaning Si would be that sensory, introverted perceiving demon - which makes sense considering you slipped into this while under stress, began engaging in more sensory things (wasting time on the internet, sleeping, drinking unhealthy drinks etc) and lost focus of your more preferred Ne here.



> 16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
> I really dislike people who have an incomplete understanding on the true underlying mechanics of the universe and the world around them that just barely scratches the surface. I really
> dislike people who keep arguing about trivial things and cannot simply look at the underlying big picture and make judgement based on that (any idiot talking about politics these days).
> I hate it when people who are not close to me speak informally to me and invade me. And I really dislike people who's goal in life is just living it and main purpose is having kids then
> dying.


Okay, so this was a leading question - but it was met with an absolute barnload of abstract values (NF), so I'm feeling pretty confident in what I've typed above here.



> 17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
> I like talking about my interests with people who are genuinly interested in talking about it with me as well as being able to add something whorthwhile to the conversation, I also enjoy
> deep philosophical conversations which are hard to find these days.


Another leading question (I don't like these) - so, what you like talking about with others, is your own interests - again, self above others.

You're also not getting specific with regards to what those interests are here so I'm confident in the N over S assumptions I've made.



> 18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life?
> Pop culture, current trends, trivial present issues and most of things that do not have anything to do with my interests and future plans I guess.


So what you pay least attention to is.. things that don't pertain to your own personal interests.
Cool. More self above others.



> 19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception?? What would your friends never say about your personality?
> My acquaintances perceive me as being dark, blunt, sarcastic and weird, I sometimes get asked whether I have autism or something like that, my close friends perceive me as being very sarcastic often
> somewhat goofy. My friends and acquaintances incorrectly perceive me as being a sociopath (which is most likely due to their incorrect understanding of what a sociopath is)


This response is filled with things that I'm sure people who prefer to type via stereotypes would find 'useful', though I beg to differ (it would all support INxP stereotypes, fwiw - which is nothing, lol).


Okay so, long story short - my best bet would be INFP for you.
I believe introverted perceiving is actually a _demon _for you, so INTJ in my opinion, is not a good fit at all as introverted perceiving is their saviour.

Buuuuuuuut it doesn't stand out as the massive Achilles Heel that appears to be *other peoples reasoning* for you, which among other things listed above, helps me solidify (to me, from this one single post, that may or may not be an accurate reflection of you as a person) INFP as your most likely type.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm for INFP, too.

Reading through your questionnaire I kept getting ISTJ in mind, but going down the list, the processing didn't quite add up in its function order. Just rearranging the functions, though, gave INFP as the best fit.

I feel that you've read into MBTI types and have purposefully used words or descriptions commonly described for certain types, as I'm not sure someone who is unfamiliar with MBTI would use those adjectives or description -- too much of a coincidence.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor (Jan 4, 2018)

I do thank all three of you for your replies; especially Turi for his analysiz of my post. 

I already considered INFP a possibility and that equal to INTJ; however I did my research on the type and came to the conclusion that it was not my type (I had a hard time relating to it). 

If I understand what you were saying correctly, the reason why I was typed as an INFP had to do
with personal values which constituted Introverted feeling as my dominant function. After thinking
about it, and doing some deep introspection into the elements which constitute who I am, I realized
the missing piece of the puzzle which connects everything what I said in the OP together. 

I would appreciate if you woudl read this, this is very narrow compared to the much more dynamic and vivid image I had in my mind but:

What I truly yearn for in life is understanding the universe, the world and their true underlying
mechanics, in an abstract way, and to being able to implement that and make accurate calculations. This is what many of my (what I considered) personal beliefs, but these beliefs are logical.

I contemplated about what the goal of humanity should be, which is to ascend. That can only be achieved
by understanding the universe and moving with those understandings. This gives me a vision for
what humanity should be in the future. Unfortunately these thoughts are subjective and many don't
see it that way. This is why I want to become a theoretical physicist,and why it is important I excel at it; to fight on the front lines
of achieving this; I think there is nothing greater than devoting my life trying to achieve this. 
I prioritize my goals and this vision above everything else. 

I want to understand these underlying mechancis of the universe, the world and mankind so I can make 
accurate calculations about the future, as well as the power I receive from understanding. My personal
values and believes are purely based on what I perceive as "eh" again the underlying mechanics of the universe
as well as my vision for mankind. 

When I read Hegel's phenomenology of the spirit I found myself being easily able to relate our thought
processes together. 

When I make a judgement, I base it around what is most efficient for reaching my vision and or my goals.
This makes me come of as cold, ruthless and having little respect for human lives to others. 

All of this explains why I dislike people who can't look at the underlying picture of things
and evaluate them from how they play out in the future, and why I despise the thought of just "living life and then dying" without a care of what happens afterwards. 

I don't 

The reason why I believed I was most likely an INTJ is because I thought such thinking I explained above was mostly comprised of 
introverted intuition, but I can see how this could also constitute as Fi. 



> Do you know whether your elation at being praised is due more to the fact that you felt accepted, or wanted by other people - or was it due to feeling as though it meant you personally were 'good'?
> There's a difference I'm hoping you'll catch on to here.


It was the external acknowledgement of my inner perception of myself, I was being perceived how I perceive myself. 



> By disrespecting everybody else, in favour of your own decisions and what you personally believes make sense - I feel as though we can comfortably lock in some kind of introverted judging function as (possibly) a dominant function - because this clear abuse of the group supports an extroverted judging function in last place, as a demon - that demon, I believe, might be Te - you're completely disrespecting the groups reasoning here in favour of what you personally desire.


I didn't sabotage the group, they did. They just wanted to come up with any basic idea and hope for the best from there; I tried to perceive how it would play out in the future and told them why it didn't work, they didn't believe me but what I warned them about came stabbing them in the back eventually and everything almost collapsed due to the incompetence of the leader. It is important to note that I initially serve instead of leading, and will gladly do so as long as the leader is being effective and achieving the end results. It's important to note that I was forced to take this course and just wanted to pass it to get it over with just like the rest of the group, but I wanted to actually pass it. 

Desribing me as unstructured, and somewhat of an anarchist is VERY incorrect; I am very structured and methodical. I structure, create rules etc but I will change them, reform systems etc to maximize efficiency. I make plans, think about what must be done for they day, the week, the year, and so on... I have planned my life at least 20 years into the future. I dislike it very much when something interferes with them. 



> Further supports a preference for N over S - though, I believe I'm seeing a disdain for sensory order and rules - you don't want to simply follow what is taught, or use known information - this would place introverted perceiving as a demon - it appears to be a pretty anti-authoritative "I want to do it my way!" perspective - due to you suggesting you enjoy making assumptions - I believe we're somewhat locking in Ne-Si here, as Si doesn't like 'assumptions' due to their inherently untrustworthy, unverifiable nature.


I am not necessarily anti-authoritative. I understand the importance of order and in fact encourage it. The same idea from my answer to group projects. If I am leading I will structure, set up rule and order. When I am serving I will respect and encourage structure, rule and order; however if I notice an inefficiency in a system or such I will question it, point it out and try to improve it for the sake of productivity. 

When I want to learn something I must know the underlying meaning, I cannot work with it until I do, I understand nothing about until I understand everything about it. However my preference for having to do things independently and "my way" is more related to the fact that I must be able to so in the future to succeed

Using the word "assumption" was wrong and misleading of me; instead I should've used connections. I want to take a lot of information, make connections, fill in the blanks, and create a simple concrete idea of it for me. This makes me a slow learner, and I am usually not able to start immediately with something.



> Okay brilliant, so we're seeing something that helps identify which way the letters are - here, you're basically saying you like to project how you imagine an idea might play out into the future (N) - evaluate it's efficiency/effectiveness (I'd like to know according to what, exactly?) -


Towards achieving the end goal. It is important to note I am evualuating the idea based on its application.



> but, at the end of the day, what matters is whether something works (in regards to theoretical ideas, this is based on an abstract value (NF) - the 'greatness' of the idea itself), and you specify this is of higher importance than encouraging new, innovative ideas.


What I meant by this was how good is it as a new piece to the endless puzzle; for instance: How good and stable is a theory. 



> Fuck everybody else, I have my beliefs that I personally have mulled over for a long time and I don't give two shits what anybody else thinks, I'm sticking to them - Fi - once again you're abusing the wider 'reasoning' (T) of others - you believe that because you have thought about those beliefs, that's all that matters - you don't care about whether other people have thought about them, or their own beliefs etc etc.


I beliefs are based on what is best in achieving what I vision is the best future for mankind, they are actually (in my opinion) very logical deprived of any feeling. I have most likely already thought about what other people think and come to a conclusion in my head what I think is best, for example:

I think / know religion is counter-productive for the progresion of mankind hence I deem it as something that must be removed. 

My believes are based on my understanding on the underlying mechanics of the universe, world and mankind (yeah, I know ) as well as what I believe is important in moving closer to what I vision is best for mankind.

They can often be very dark, ruthless and deprived of any feeling, sympathy or empathy. But that is only because I am taking an objetive stand on it. 



> This is extreme self-above-tribe - you're most comfortable when it's just you ranting a monologue, and hate when other people get to have a say.
> Ji saviour. Je demon.
> 
> You even refer to yourself, and envision internally, how your entire narration will go ahead of time - it doesn't really get a whole lot more Ti/Fi than this.
> ...


I didn't say I hate when other people get a say; I said that I often go on these monologues where I start explaining something or something like that, not giving the other person a reason to really engage, however I do encourage them to engage, ask questions and try to have a deep conversation about something (which is somehting I really enjoy). As for group conversations I find it very difficult to speak up and will often find myself getting talked over, ignored, interrupted or having the topic suddenly changed which is why I very much dislike group conversations.



> This is extreme self-above-tribe - you're most comfortable when it's just you ranting a monologue, and hate when other people get to have a say.
> Ji saviour. Je demon.
> 
> You even refer to yourself, and envision internally, how your entire narration will go ahead of time - it doesn't really get a whole lot more Ti/Fi than this.
> It's like the 'group', or other people - are there for you, for you to narrate at (if you so please).


The reason why I would simply not answe the phone is because I dislike talking on the phone. The question didn't ask me to explain why I would decline their offer; the reason I would do so is because I greatly value my alone time, I was probably looking forward to this and I don't like surprizes; if this were a situation where I see that my favorite show is starting suddenly and I my friends call me at the same time I would consider going out with them depending on what they were dragging me into.



> Okay, so when stressed out, out came your introverted perceiving demon, constantly replaying old, known information


It's not that the problem were old memories but that I was experiencing many of my greatest fears: Being a failure, underachiever, useless and not being as smart I thought myself to be, which is what led to my rut. During that depressive phase I in a way stopped caring about those fears. And fell into that hole of being lazy, drinking a lot of unhealthy drinks, eating unhealthy foods, sleeping too much.

I very likely misunderstood what Personal believes are, and may have put too much of an emphasize on them. I am surprised to see introverted feeling as being a "saviour" and extroverted thinking to be my "demon", since I am externally a realist, very goal oriented, methodical, make plans on how I will achieve things or go by things etc... Hence I consider it an important strenth of mine. I do still have my personal beliefs and such but I don't let it govern my decision making. 


So this is the correction of my own discrepencies. I don't know enough about MBTI to really know what preference constitutes as what and how strong so... 



Lady of Clockwork said:


> I'm for INFP, too.
> 
> Reading through your questionnaire I kept getting ISTJ in mind, but going down the list, the processing didn't quite add up in its function order. Just rearranging the functions, though, gave INFP as the best fit.
> 
> I feel that you've read into MBTI types and have purposefully used words or descriptions commonly described for certain types, as I'm not sure someone who is unfamiliar with MBTI would use those adjectives or description -- too much of a coincidence.


And I know what words you are talking about, many of them are due to a coincidence, others are not. I used them because they were good :tongue: .


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm seeing this trend on this forum where people don't want to type people as certain types and overlay their own biases to twist what people are saying to fit their narrative lol.

with that being said, I believe OP to indeed be an INTJ. I don't see any sign of Ne or Si. No sign of Se. I see a back and forth ping-pong match between Te and Fi with Ni hosting it. Now if he's making things up to make it "seem" like he's INTJ, then ok but that's not something we have to figure out, that's something he has to live with himself for acting out a false type and never truly knowing who he is. But something tells me that he is who he thinks he is.

I also get the vibe that he's using certain words to strongly hint/solidify him being Ni-Te-Fi-Se but in this case I don't get the sense that its solely because he wants to be that type, it's because he IS that type. N types tend to over-analyze when the answer is right in front of us [distrust of reality]. I get the sense that he KNOWS he's INTJ, but he's subconsciously seeking external validation to feel closure (something I can relate to -- believe it's due to a Je function but I could be wrong).


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor (Jan 4, 2018)

spaceynyc said:


> I'm seeing this trend on this forum where people don't want to type people as certain types and overlay their own biases to twist what people are saying to fit their narrative lol.
> 
> with that being said, I believe OP to indeed be an INTJ. I don't see any sign of Ne or Si. No sign of Se. I see a back and forth ping-pong match between Te and Fi with Ni hosting it. Now if he's making things up to make it "seem" like he's INTJ, then ok but that's not something we have to figure out, that's something he has to live with himself for acting out a false type and never truly knowing who he is. But something tells me that he is who he thinks he is.
> 
> I also get the vibe that he's using certain words to strongly hint/solidify him being Ni-Te-Fi-Se but in this case I don't get the sense that its solely because he wants to be that type, it's because he IS that type. N types tend to over-analyze when the answer is right in front of us [distrust of reality]. I get the sense that he KNOWS he's INTJ, but he's subconsciously seeking external validation to feel closure (something I can relate to -- believe it's due to a Je function but I could be wrong).


Trying to control end results is something I tend to do subconsciously or unknowingly, which might explain why I am using these words; however as I know I am simply using these words because they are good at describing what I am thinking; which also explains my overusage of them.I am aware of the illusion MBTI may impose on you, hence I will not get anything out of forcing a type except self flattering. If I really could choose a type that I would want others to perceive me as it would not be INTJ. 

I have thought about how extraverted sensing resides with me. I found this post by someone on personalitycafe who has INTJ as their designated type, and I could relate to it well:



dingo said:


> For me it causes difficulty in working low-level jobs. I'm painting houses to make money over the summer, and it really kind of sucks, especially when doing surface prep. I have a tendency to obsess too small an area, which causes me to take forever and miss things that need to be done. It's per-piece pay, too, which means I make less money than I could if I knew how to do it efficiently. When I did a lot of drawing, I did a similar thing: work in a tiny area on a big page. I eventually learned to be more free and compose larger pieces, but that was different because I cared.
> 
> I tend to forget a lot of random things, just in general. I have trouble keeping track of my things around the house: wallet, keys, earbuds, sunglasses, laptop, etc. It's not as bad when I urgently need to get somewhere like class or work, but when I'm heading out of the house in my free time, I usually have at least one false start as a result.
> 
> Being in a more Se state of mind can cause me to be highly distractable or impulsive. TV ads are more effective on me in those cases. My family watches a lot of Food Network, which is just awful for me, especially the shows about diners and food trucks. My normal mode is unraveling the mysteries of the universe, but at times it can become my life's mission to eat a grilled cheese sandwich. Of course, it has to be a grilled cheese of mythical deliciousness, and I'm attracted to inventive foods. Still it's kind of comical.


I also forego eating, showering etc.. However often have a tendency to become extravagant, buy good food to please myself. I also tend to suddenly wanting to dress nicely, start putting on formal clothing, do my hair, put on cologne etc. Or make myself feel good, put on comfortable clothes, get a good drink, snack, watch my favorite TV show etc..

However I am very skeptical when it comes to this kind of thinking when trying to type myself since this could simply be an unconscious bias. 

I found a good quote by Max Planck that I can use to describe my initial thought process:









"...which the poetic intuition may apprehend, but the intellect can never fully grasp."

Much of my initial thoughts that come to my head are like a cloud of different thoughts on a very shallow ice which I often try to explain with flashes. In this mindset I often reach conclusions to which for others may seem like I am pulling data out of my ass because I can't explain how I got to said conclusion properly.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> *Trying to control end results is something I tend to do subconsciously or unknowingly*, which might explain why I am using these words; however as I know I am simply using these words because they are good at describing what I am thinking; which also explains my overusage of them.I am aware of the illusion MBTI may impose on you, hence I will not get anything out of forcing a type except self flattering. If I really could choose a type that I would want others to perceive me as it would not be INTJ.
> 
> I have thought about how extraverted sensing resides with me. I found this post by someone on personalitycafe who has INTJ as their designated type, and I could relate to it well:
> 
> ...


Yeah like I said before, I don't think you are putting on act at all, but I do think deep down you know you are INTJ. 


The bolded I relate to strongly, as an Ni dominant-Se inferior. Not sure if that helps you.


----------



## Kimochiru (Aug 12, 2015)

One more thing to note, sorry ^^'. I do know that sometimes the first impressions people have of you is based on the tertiary function, and in the INTJ's case it's Fi, which would explain why your presentation was interpreted as an Fi-dom. I might as well be falling into the confirmation bias that spacey described, though =P It shows I still have a lot to learn.
However, in spite of your fine-tailored language (hey, at least there are _words_ that exist to describe Ni at all!), the way you describe your thinking process does genuinely align with Ni.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

LonelySpaceEmperor said:


> I already considered INFP a possibility and that equal to INTJ; however I did my research on the type and came to the conclusion that it was not my type (I had a hard time relating to it).


No doubt, the internet is filled with people who probably aren't INFPs writing about themselves as INFPs, the MBTI INFP stereotype is so far removed from what an Introverted Feeling type is it's almost a crime.



> If I understand what you were saying correctly, the reason why I was typed as an INFP had to do
> with personal values which constituted Introverted feeling as my dominant function. After thinking
> about it, and doing some deep introspection into the elements which constitute who I am, I realized
> the missing piece of the puzzle which connects everything what I said in the OP together.


That's not how I typed you as an INFP at all, I identified a preference for N over S, as well as a preference for whatever your introverted judging preference was _over _that N preference.
That introverted judging preference imo is Fi for reasons I outlined, and it also appears Te is your demon - on top of this, I also identified introverted perceiving as a demon and _not _a savior, as it is in the INTJ personality type.



> I would appreciate if you woudl read this, this is very narrow compared to the much more dynamic and vivid image I had in my mind but:
> 
> What I truly yearn for in life is understanding the universe, the world and their true underlying
> mechanics, in an abstract way, and to being able to implement that and make accurate calculations. This is what many of my (what I considered) personal beliefs, but these beliefs are logical.
> ...


I have to note - who actually yearns to understand something 'in an abstract way' - this is a _highly peculiar_ way of phrasing things.

Fi is a rational function. It is the same as Ti, though applies to evaluations of ideas, concepts etc - what they are 'worth' personally - this formulates personal values.
What you are describing is incredibly Fi - you want to take your own personal values, and thrust them onto the wider society - and, you even note here, you realize this is subjective - yet, you still want to Fi fight Te objectivity, regardless.

This notion "I contemplated this, humans should ascend, I decided it, I don't care what other people decided, I want to make what I decided happen" is overtly Fi/Ti and completely ignores/disrespects the wider groups wants/needs.

Did you stop to consider what other people have contemplated for humanity?
Have you taken those contemplations, thoughts and opinions into account?
Do they formulate a part of your own personal beliefs?



> When I make a judgement, I base it around what is most efficient for reaching my vision and or my goals.
> This makes me come of as cold, ruthless and having little respect for human lives to others.


So your decisions are exclusively, internal. Your visions. Your goals. You literally note this as manifesting as coming across as having 'little respect for human lives to others'.

To this end, I will quote Jung himself, from his Introverted Feeling descriptor:



> Their outward demeanour is harmonious and inconspicuous; they reveal a delightful repose, a sympathetic parallelism, which has no desire to affect others, either to impress, influence, or change them in any way. Should this outer side be somewhat emphasized, a suspicion of neglectfulness and *coldness *may easily obtrude itself, which not seldom increases to a real indifference for the comfort and well-being of others.


Here, Jung is saying for the most part, Fi types prefer to keep to themselves - however, if something intrudes upon them too much - perhaps, in your case, by wanting to be included in your decisions - they're met neglectfulness and coldness - which increases to an indifference with regards to the comfort and well-being of other people.



> In the presence of something that might carry one away or arouse enthusiasm, this type observes a benevolent neutrality, tempered with an occasional trace of superiority and criticism that soon takes the wind out of the sails of a sensitive object. But a stormy emotion will be brusquely rejected with murderous *coldness*, unless it happens to catch the subject from the side of the unconscious, i.e. unless, through the animation of some primordial image, feeling is, as it were, taken captive.


Here Jung is saying, along similar lines - if something piques the Fi types interest too much - they shoot it straight back down to whence it came with a murderous coldness - if you will note, he also suggests this type possesses the occasional trace of superiority which permeates throughout pretty much everything you've posted.



> A superficial judgment might well be betrayed, by a rather *cold *and reserved demeanour, into denying all feeling to this type. Such a view, however, would be quite false; the truth is, her feelings are intensive rather than extensive. They develop into the depth.


Here Jung notes precisely what you yourself have said - how other people see you - and that this may/may not reflect the actual person themselves, moreso their external demeanour.

Jung uses 'cold' to describe a couple of other types - however the amount he emphasizes the aspect on the Fi type is absurd - 5 of the 10 times he uses the phrase in Chapter X of _Psychological Types_, are found within that _one _single Fi type descriptor.. of which, there are obviously 7 other descriptors.

The idea of being seen as cold and possessing an indifference to others is true to Jungs Fi type - on top of this, a similar neutrality is actually outlined in the Si descriptor, of which I identified as a likely demon for you, a place of stress:



> Such a type can easily make one question why one should exist at all; or why objects in general should have any right to existence, since everything essential happens without the object.


This is removed from context, and it's a little dubious to incorporate it as Jung is reflecting somebody who is dominated by Si in this descriptor, it's not a descriptor relating to an inferior introverted Sensation - but, the gist here is that Si types possess a general 'indifference' to everything that doesn't pique their interest via provoking a subjective sensual impression.

Things that do not provoke that impression, can 'easily' make the Si type question why they exist in the first place - because to the Si type, they don't matter - the world keeps spinning without the objects that do not provoke these sensual impressions.





> All of this explains why I dislike people who can't look at the underlying picture of things
> and evaluate them from how they play out in the future, and why I despise the thought of just "living life and then dying" without a care of what happens afterwards.
> 
> I don't


Here again, we see more value judgments - all of this to explain why you.. *value judgment incoming* _*dislike *_people who can't look at the underlying picture of things and evaluate them from how they play out into the future.

Whole bunch of T to support F. F over T.
It's like, "I don't like you, because you don't respect my subjective, abstract values".




> The reason why I believed I was most likely an INTJ is because *I thought such thinking I explained above was mostly comprised of
> introverted intuition*, but I can see how this could also constitute as Fi.


...interesting.




> It was the external acknowledgement of my inner perception of myself, I was being perceived how I perceive myself.


So basically it was a confirmation of your own subjective value judgments about yourself (I'm great, I have great potential, I'm intelligent - all F value judgments) that was the cause of your elation. 
Cool.



> I didn't sabotage the group, they did. They just wanted to come up with any basic idea and hope for the best from there; I tried to perceive how it would play out in the future and told them why it didn't work, they didn't believe me but what I warned them about came stabbing them in the back eventually and everything almost collapsed due to the incompetence of the leader. It is important to note that I initially serve instead of leading, and will gladly do so as long as the leader is being effective and achieving the end results. It's important to note that I was forced to take this course and just wanted to pass it to get it over with just like the rest of the group, but I wanted to actually pass it.


Did they specifically say "lets just come up with any basic idea and hope for the best?", or are you placing a _value judgment on their idea_, in the form of it being 'basic'?
This is precisely how I view Fi types - they possess a holier than thou attitude with regards to their own personal values, likes and dislikes - when they determine the subjective 'worth' of something (ideas included) - they shoot it down - and don't care how that particular thing (idea) is valued by others.

With regards to you noting incompetence - this is a manifestation of _inferior _Te, according to Naomi Quenks "_Was That Really Me?_" - when Fi types fall under the grip of an inferior Te, they get judgmental with regards to peoples incompetence - hypersensitive to others mistakes, they develop an aggressive criticism (harsh, exaggerated, overly critical critiques of others), and they begin to take precipitous action to correct others (perceived, possible) mistakes and incompetency.



> Desribing me as unstructured, and somewhat of an anarchist is VERY incorrect; I am very structured and methodical. I structure, create rules etc but I will change them, reform systems etc to maximize efficiency. I make plans, think about what must be done for they day, the week, the year, and so on... I have planned my life at least 20 years into the future. I dislike it very much when something interferes with them.


Not relevant to type outside of stereotypical aspects that are like sand through hands with regards to tracking functions - I can see how other people might view this as Ni, but those people would be misunderstanding Ni as simply the perceiving/observation function that it is (_doesn't make plans, that's something *deciding *functions do_).




> I am not necessarily anti-authoritative. I understand the importance of order and in fact encourage it. The same idea from my answer to group projects. If I am leading I will structure, set up rule and order. When I am serving I will respect and encourage structure, rule and order; however if I notice an inefficiency in a system or such I will question it, point it out and try to improve it for the sake of productivity.


Again with the value judgments - you understand the 'importance' (F) of it and encourage (F) it.
Noting inefficiencies and pointing them out etc doesn't necessarily reflect a more dominant T over F, as outlined in the above section with regards to an inferior Te in an Fi type.



> When I want to learn something I must know the underlying meaning, I cannot work with it until I do, I understand nothing about until I understand everything about it. However my preference for having to do things independently and "my way" is more related to the fact that I must be able to so in the future to succeed


Excellent - this confirms a Consume savior, for more information on that, see this thread.
Briefly, though, Consume is a combination of an introverted judging/decider function, with an extroverted observer/perceiving function - together, they manifest in exactly the way you just detailed - wanting to know everything, understand absolutely everything, before taking action - you note you can not work until you understand everything about something.

Considering what you've just said - would it be so wrong of me to assume that Blast - a preference for getting the 'gist' of something and then wanting to rush out and teach it to others - would be something you are completely and utterly averse to.
I'll rephrase that just to make sure it's understood - if you have not understood something fully, will you teach it to others?

The Blast mentality - preference of IJ and EJs - is what we see plastered all over YouTube - people who get a little snippet of information and then run around wanting to share it with everyone, they talk about it for longer than they even researched it - it's this complete respect for information that both Blast and Consume types share in common - though, they're coming from entirely opposing positions.

Consume respects information so much, it wants to be sure it has EVERYTHING before acting - see: stereotypical EP and IP hesitant tendencies.

Blast respects information so much, it wants to share information with others before even completely comprehending or digesting it - see: stereotypical IJ and EJ 'get it done now' (Te/Fe) tendencies.


Unfortunately, I'm about out of time here, but your response (I did read it all) - further confirms a preference for the INFP personality type.

In my first response, I deduced preferences for an introverted judging function as a most likely dominant function, due to it being validated by an apparent inferior extroverted judging function.
I determined that your preferred introverted judging function was Fi, due to an apparent preference for F and a deep grounding in personal values and beliefs as being the driving force in your life (Fi IS rational by the way, it is NOT emotions/feelings or any other sappy bullshit, it is exactly the same as Ti but with a focus on valuations, which you demonstrate throughout your posts here).

I deduced that you preferred intuition over sensation as your perceiving savior.
I deduced that the orientation of that perceiving function was extroverted, as introverted perceiving appeared to be a demon.
I also deduced that you preferred your introverted judging function (Fi) _over _your Ne as you outlined how your intuition essentially serves your Feeling valuations.

And now, in this post - using a new method, I have also further confirmed the above with a very solid preference for the Consume animal, locking in IxxP securely, considering the above (Consume could also be ExxP, but like I said, your F is above your N, and your F is introverted, ergo, IxxP).





@spaceynyc - what do you mean by this?


> I'm seeing this trend on this forum where people don't want to type people as certain types and overlay their own biases to twist what people are saying to fit their narrative lol.


I'm not interested in debating what you see in the OP, that's obviously your own perceptions - but this is an attack against, well, me, because Kimochiro agreed with INTJ, Lady of Clockwork agrees with my deduction that the OP is likely an INFP and she identifies *as an INFP* to the best of my knowledge.

I wouldn't have any qualms, whatsoever, with typing anyone as the same type or similar as myself (I'm assuming you're referring to some imagined denial of Ni on my behalf) - however, the 'facts' that we have, from the OP - in this thread exclusively (I haven't looked through post history etc) - suggest INFP as a best-fit type, imo.

I have provided logical, well-thought out and relatively extensive reasoning to support my deductions - I can't see any way in which I would fit this idea that I am twisting what OP has said in order to force some conclusion that is anything but my type.

I find this somewhat offensive, as I'd never waste my time on such an endeavour, I'm here to help, exclusively, I don't spend literally hours typing people just to push my own subjective bias onto others and prove everyone to not be my type.
I have also noted in this post, that I believe Ni types are not as rare as they are made out to be - so the whole idea simply isn't a fit at all - I question your intentions here as I know you've read that post, because you responded to a response to that exact post - feel free to respond via PM as I'd rather not derail the thread.


----------

